# Looking for manual and advice on Golden Eagle Hawk compound bow



## Lhutter1

Hello all!

I'm new to archery (well, since decades ago in high school anyway!) and just picked up an older compound bow. I think the first thing I need to do is get my hands on a manual for the bow and go from there. The bow is a Golden Eagle Hawk. I really know little about it, I'm still waiting for it to arrive. I do know the company is out of business, but I'm hoping someone may have insight into where I might find a copy (paper or file format) of the owner's manual. Any tips or thoughts on the bow would be helpful as well. 

Thanks!
Lorne


----------



## Dave J

Hi Lorne

Try this link: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad

One of these manuals should help you out.

Dave


----------



## Lhutter1

Thanks Dave, that's perfect! 

Lorne


----------



## Lhutter1

Out of curiosity, are there any particular failure or problem areas on these bows to look for or maybe preventative maintenance advise anyone can give on these?

Thanks,
Lorne


----------



## Dave J

Lhutter1 said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any particular failure or problem areas on these bows to look for or maybe preventative maintenance advise anyone can give on these?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lorne


Hi Lorne
I'm not aware of any specific problems associated with your bow. As far as maintenance goes, inspect the string and cables carefully. The string should not be frayed or have any broken threads and the cable ends, the area where the string attaches, should not be cracked or deformed. It is probably a good idea to replace the string on an older bow like yours just to be safe. 

Dave


----------



## Freezer Filler

I used a golden eagle sparrow hawk for 12 years and never had any problems. I really liked the bow because it shot really quiet.


----------



## Lhutter1

Thanks for the replies guys, that's good news! I did replace the string and all else looks pretty good. I'm currently working on trying to get it properly set up. I picked up a new rest and sight and got them installed ready for tweaking. Over the weekend I'll get some arrows and new nock points and see what she does! 

Thanks again!
Lorne


----------



## Ceni

Dave J said:


> Hi Lorne
> 
> Try this link: Box
> 
> One of these manuals should help you out.
> 
> Dave


Hei.do you have all the pages? 
Thx.


----------

